# Low AMH Level



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I'm starting my first IVF this month, went today and saw Jodie. Up until today we have been told for the past 2 years that we were both fine and 'unexplained'. Today they hit me with 'your AMH level is 3.2, the normal is 10' WTF!!
Has anyone else got a low AMH?? Still trying to find out info on it- Jodie says as I responded well to IUI, had to have a follicle reduction then donar eggs won't be needed and things look positive- they are not looking positive where I'm sutting.

Nikki xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Nikki normal range is 5 to 15 on the scale ivf wales use and amh isn't an exact science, it is use to judge how much stimmulation is needed for ivf yet often using this can get it very wrong. I should respond normally yet respond poorly, girls with massively high amh can also respond poorly. From the sounds of it having over responded to iui gives a much better indication of how you are gona respond so that's very postive and does mean you should respond well to ivf. So try and relax a little, amh number often mean nothing


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hey Nikki,
Ditto - exactly the same happened to me. 2 1/2 yrs of there is nothing wrong with us, then went for my first IUI planning session with Jodie and was whacked with AMH of 3.5. I just couldn't understand why no one had mentioned this before - to me it is a logical reason why I've had probs conceiving - but of course, as low AMH is not an exact science and many people have got pregnant on levels of 1.0 / 2.0 then we stay in the definition of 'unexplained infertility'. 
It was never really explained to me...just said that 'I may respond poorly to the drugs'. Unfortunately I am a poor responder... on max menopur (450) I got 4 eggs and on max gonal F (450) I only got two. Like Kara said....everyone is different and if you've had good response at IUI I really wouldn't worry. Easier said than done I know!
There's a thread about low amh - the girls there may be able to help more.
Good luck with your cycle - come and join us on the main IVF Wales chat thread.
Daizymay


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

nikki dont know much bout low amh but i got high 46.1 and responded poorly so dont take it to literally as girls said not exact science x good luck x


----------



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies for your replies, I do feel abit more relaxed now. At mo I'm taking the tablet to regulate my period for next wkd ready for baseline scan on the 28th and to then start injecting. Fingers crossed. xxx


----------

